# NSW: South Coast snap 8/7



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Hey guys, had the maiden voyage in the hobie on the weekend and thought I'd put up a quick report.

Saturday afternoon was spent trying to emulate squidder and craid's recent success at Moruya. Well... I can report that my curse at this spot continues. Two lost Crankas (@ $20 each) to biteoffs and a 30cm bream. Expensive session :twisted: :twisted:

Sunday was an offshore bash north of Durras with a mate. The fishing was pretty tough and by late morning we were both ready to head in. I had two ruggers in the 40s in the hull, so it wasn't a complete loss. Great for the pan but not the decent snap I was hoping to blood my new Revo with.

My mate paddled in and I decided on one last drift near the launch site. Jigging away in 10m of crystal clear water, I lift the rod tip and ziiiiiing as something solid takes off. This was where the hobbit really came into its own. Normally I'd sit there as line melts off the spool but this time I was able to pump the pedals and keep almost directly above this fish. The theory being that less line out equals less chance of a bustoff! Eventually after many runs for the bottom and some tense moments on the light gear, I put a lovely red in the net. A smidge under 70cm and a stunning looking fish fresh out of the water. I peddled in after that for a well deserved bacon and egg cookup in the carpark. What a pearler that was. Free range eggs bought off a sheila at work, savings bacon (underrated in my book) and my mate's homecooked sourdough. Life on the south coast is good.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That's what it's all about Chris  Stunning red mate, and what a way to make me regret driving to Sydney for that bream comp :twisted: Craig reports that there are many, MANY tailor in the Moruya at the moment (I was also bitten off twice during my session there, only on plastics though which doesn't hurt quite as much).


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Unleashing your stored mojo I see.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Unreal Chris. 
You have to love the ability to chase down fish in the hobie. Great photos and great fish.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Beautiful fish Chris - they are just great to catch ! No wonder you are smiling !


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top effort for sure.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Awesome fish Chris!! really wish i could have joined you mate, but after a fish like that i dont think it will be long before your back down here for another shot at em 

Well done mate


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Terrific Fish.
Great pics.
Probably worth the 2 lures !

Cheers
Mark


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

short wire traces....

but whats the go with pinching my snapper... :lol:

that has to be one of the best spots on the coast, bommies, holes, reefs and it often makes for a magic day

cheers

John


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A good way to welcome the new yak mate, and hope it continues.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

gotta love that one last cast! you beauty!


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Thanks guys, baked it up in the oven last night...delicious!

Seabreeze is looking good for sunday ;-)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great fish Chris. I'm still yet to catch a decent snapper, hope I can get one that size this winter.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice catch...

Great pics


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

that spot is givinbg up some great fish of late, not huge numbers but the size is amazing, well done mate... just beat ya, mines from Wasp Island though..South Durras....


----------



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice fish Chris. Cant wait until I catch a good size snapper like that.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Bloody ring-ins.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Fwoar!


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Artie that is a great snapper. Just pipped me 8) How are you finding the lowrance? Im thinking of one of the humminbird down imaging sounders that have the 2d sonar as well. The lowrance's are a bit easier onthe pocket and have neater fittings with the ram mount made specifically for them, but im a bit worried i might not be able to see bait/fish as well on the down imaging. Hence the sonar option for the HB.



Davey G said:


> hope I can get one that size this winter.


Mate you could have heard me from batemans bay when I got the fish onboard. I was rather excited 



Ado said:


> Bloody ring-ins.


You can be one too!


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, isnt it just the best feeling (one of em any way...)?

This issue of fish id is the biggest stumbling block for lowrances DSI, my take is this.... baitfish balls are EASY to see, very.

But, so to are individual fish, its just that they 'blend' in to the background clutter which tends to hide them, as they use a dot or a line to indicate fish...see pic










I pulled 3 cod from the branch on the bottom after I took this shot. Can you see them? I feel that I can 'now', but, at the time, definately not... use will make the DSI much clearer to you.

Dont forget that many many of the fish id symbols you see really arent fish, just feedback or clutter or even weeds. I checked this with my Garmin one afternoon, hung off the side of the boat with a snorkel and mask and watched the screen and then looked down...almost ALL was weed drifting past...

I feel you are much better served to fish the structure, not the fish symbols... and in this strategy, there is nothing to equal the DSI, particularly for the dollars they are asking. And Im not a Lowarance salesman..imagine if I was.... Im going back to the spot that THAT snap came from this weekend... there are a lot more there now... 8)


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

baitfish...


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Artie said:


> Im going back to the spot that THAT snap came from this weekend... there are a lot more there now... 8)


When you're done can you please send that spot up to Malabar as it's my closest offshore fishing spot.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Artie said:
> 
> 
> > Im going back to the spot that THAT snap came from this weekend... there are a lot more there now... 8)
> ...


Do you have a postcode I can give them?


----------

